# my tank and plants



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ahmadeng,

Nice looking aquarium, what are you dosing for fertilizers, the plants are looking a little yellow.


----------



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi ahmadeng,
> 
> Nice looking aquarium, what are you dosing for fertilizers, the plants are looking a little yellow.


Hi Seattle_Aquarist
Thanks for assessment of my plants
I am using a liquid Kent fertilizer as 40 drops for 120 liters weekly and for supply nessesary Co2,I use a hand made system as following attached file
I am glad to see your idea about my rule for fertilizing and Co2 System


----------



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ahmadeng,

Which of the Kent products are you using?


----------



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi ahmadeng,
> 
> Which of the Kent products are you using?


I use *Kent pro plant 16 oz *for fertilizing of plants.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ahmadeng,

I believe we may have found the cause of your problem. Kent Marine Plant Pro contains only one (1) of the three (3) macro nutrients. With an analysis of 1-0-0 it is evident that it contains some nitrogen, but it contains no potassium and no phosphorus. All three, along with other macro and micro nutrients, are necessary for good plant health and growth.

I encourage you to read about the Estimative Index method of fertilizing in the "Fertilizer" sub-forum. Or, if you do not feel comfortable doing DIY ferts, I have used in the past will very good results and like Seachem Flourish Comprehensive as a good well balanced fertilizer.


----------



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi ahmadeng,
> 
> I believe we may have found the cause of your problem. Kent Marine Plant Pro contains only one (1) of the three (3) macro nutrients. With an analysis of 1-0-0 it is evident that it contains some nitrogen, but it contains no potassium and no phosphorus. All three, along with other macro and micro nutrients, are necessary for good plant health and growth.
> 
> I encourage you to read about the Estimative Index method of fertilizing in the "Fertilizer" sub-forum. Or, if you do not feel comfortable doing DIY ferts, I have used in the past will very good results and like Seachem Flourish Comprehensive as a good well balanced fertilizer.


Hi 
what is your recommendation fertilizer(Brand and type)
I will be glad to see your viewpoint


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ahmadeng,

When I first started I used Seachem Flourish Compehensive and Seachem Excel (for extra carbon) along with my DIY CO2 and had excellent results.


----------



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)




----------

